# Lisa and My Mounts are On the Wall!!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

We Got Our Mounts In Yesterday!! Got them Hung on the Wall Today! Yessir Buddy!! We are Happy About this!!

I Also Included Pics of some of our other Mounts, The Red Stag was a 7x7, I took him in TX a couple years ago the deer on the other side of the fireplace from the Stag is a 9 point Lisa Took the Same day I took my Stag!

We are Blessed to enjoy the outdoors together!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow those look great Richard ! Congrats again to both you and Lisa on two great deer. 
And yes you are blessed in many ways. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to say though Richard, when I opened this thread i fully expected to see a picture of Lisa...... and your mounts, on the wall.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice Buddy--They look Good---you are Blessed to have a good hunting partner Thanks for Sharing---AND again congrads to you both on the fine Bucks taken this year---Also on the other two------sb


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I like em too !

Each one of them are great looking...I am sure Lisa loves em too, she is a lucky gal ! They sure have some nice racks !

Nice taste in clocks.....I have the same one.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You've got it good, brother and those are some beautiful mounts! You both should be proud!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purdy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice Richard, they look fantastic! As do the others.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL YD I actually tried to get her to pose with them, But she wouldnt we had just come inside from working in the yard and garden. I am sure I will get her to pose with them at some point!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I have to say though Richard, when I opened this thread i fully expected to see a picture of Lisa...... and your mounts, on the wall.


 I thought the same thing !! LOL Beautiful mounts Richard !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A little velcro would make for an interesting picture.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> A little velcro would make for an interesting picture.


Velcro ? ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL I guess Yd wanting me to Stick her up on da wall Between the Deer heads!! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just long enough for the picture, after all thats what your title implies.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Velcro ? ?


The title implies that Lisa and the mounts are on the wall. I just thought that perhaps if he used a little VELCRO (the hook and loop stuff) to hang Lisa on the wall it would make for a funny picture.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah..good one Don !

Some how.....I think Richard would be hung first !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep I prolly would get HUNG for Even Thinking of trying it!! Sorry I didnt mean to comfuse anyone with the title if I could retitle it I would but NO CAN DO as far as I know! I Think someone told her what YD was suggesting cuz she worked my Buttocks off today in the Flower beds and got twice as much to do Tomorrow! You Guys are too much sometimes!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I knew exactly which meaning you meant Richard. But I thought it was a clever play on words. Would you believe I once titled a picture of my wife on her tall overweight donkey titled " My wife on her big fat *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*".







Never happened.... you can tell by the fact that I am still able to type.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful mounts Richard, not too many wives can show a nice mount , not to mention two from a hunt shared together. Thanks for posting the pics (putting away skillet) we appreciate it and congratulations on two fine specimens!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thx for the compliments guys! We were Really fortunate to share that Day and these Mounts Memories of a Lifetime for Sure! Yeah YD She would prolly break all your fingers every week for a year for that LMBO!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep break my fingers and give me chicken wings for dinner.


----------

